# Where I got my new avatar from



## zadiac (14/5/15)

Thought I'd put this here so folks can see where my avatar came from. The history of this is in the picture. Just open it with windows photo viewer and zoom in. It's really funny 

http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j402/zadiac/aVW8WXn_700b.jpg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Thought I'd put this here so folks can see where my avatar came from. The history of this is in the picture. Just open it with windows photo viewer and zoom in. It's really funny
> 
> http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j402/zadiac/aVW8WXn_700b.jpg



I assume you lost your teeth, but I won't ask how .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

Ugh, that is ugly! Good thing we have dentists


----------



## Silver (14/5/15)

I like your avatar @zadiac !


----------



## zadiac (14/5/15)

johan said:


> I assume you lost your teeth, but I won't ask how .



Nope, not all of them. Still have one or two left. Wait, I should have a recent selfie here somewhere......here you go...

http://i1084.photobucket.com/albums/j402/zadiac/toothless-hobo.jpeg

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/5/15)

Geez @zadiac not too bad looking  (luckily I know how your face with teeth ).


----------



## zadiac (14/5/15)

Hehehehe


----------

